# Reclaiming PPI



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Well about 8weeks ago i sent 2 forms off to HSBC to try and claim back PPI we'd had on 2 business loans from 6 and 5 years ago. Had the standard letter back few weeks ago saying they were looking into it. Then today had a letter saying they'd looked into it and were going to pay back the whole lot we'd paid for the PPI's. Whooooooo hooooooooo.
Now at this point i was expecting a couple of grand, turned the page and we're getting just shy of £13 000 yes i read it several times to make sure i wasn't seeing things thirteen thousand pounds what a bloody result. For the sake of filling two forms which took approx 10minutes(it took longer to find the account numbers!).
Surprisingly just over 8k is what we paid and 5k is interest we lost out on if the money had been saved. 
Wife and i did laugh at the last page"IF you want to accept this offer please sign enclosed form" needless to say i've never gone to the post office so fast in all my life.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

result, someone's going to have a good xmas ;o)


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

alfajim said:


> result, someone's going to have a good xmas ;o)


We're in the process of adopting two children so it has come at perfect time.:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice one, I've claimed back one and in for another 2 at present.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice one!
I think Ill get on with trying to claim the PPI back.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I've had one recently too, I was amazed at how much I got back, with the interest added!


----------

